# help me in optical encoder



## abanoup serry (8 أبريل 2010)

Pleas help me I need an electronic circuit for optical encoder to measure speed and position with micro controller or other way 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أبريل 2010)

هل الإنكودر TTL أم sin-cos أم شيء آخر؟


----------



## abanoup serry (9 أبريل 2010)

ما الفرق بين
*TTL أم sin-cos*


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أبريل 2010)

ال TTL يصدر إشارة مربعة square signal من قناتين الفارق الطوري بينهما 90 درجة
أما ال sin-cos فهو أيضا يصدر إشارتين الفارق الطوري بينهما 90 درجة ولكن الإشارتين على شكل جيبي
النوع الأول أسهل بالتأكيد في التعامل معه، لأنك تتعامل معه من خلال الإلكترونيات الرقمية العادية مثل العدادات، ولكن ال resolution الخاص به أقل بكثير
أما الثاني فيحتاج إلكترونيات خاصة لترجمة المنحنيات الجيبية، ولكن دقته أعلى كثيرا، إذ أن كل موجة جيبية يتم تقسيمها تقسيما دقيقا مما يرفع ال resolution بدرجة عالية جدا


----------



## abanoup serry (9 أبريل 2010)

Ttl
وشكرا اخي علي المساعدة 
ولو ممكن تقولي معلومات عن النوعين اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أبريل 2010)

ما نوع المعلومات التي تريدها؟
وهل لديك إندودر معين؟
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأصلي عن دائرة لقراءة الإنكودر، أعتقد أنه توجد دوائر متكاملة جاهزة لهذه الغرض، لكني لم أتعامل معها
أنا أحاول الآن استعمال مايكروكنترولر لقراءة إنكودر، ولو فشلت سأبحث عن دائرة جاهزة
وسأخبرك بما وصلت له لو أردت


----------



## الكوكب (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم، ما أعرفه عن optical encoder to measure speed and position انه يحوي photodiodesاذا فهمت ما تقصده. يمكن ان تدخل الى الموقع sitelec.org/coursربما تجد ما تحتاج اليه


----------



## أحمدبيك (14 أبريل 2010)

ﻻ أدري أين توجد أيقونة الحذف.... انتقلو للتالي وأرجو من الإدارة حذف هذه واعتماد التي تليها فقط


----------



## أحمدبيك (14 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi أشكرك أخ 

في الحقيقة، هنا، ﻷول مرة أسمع بوجود أوبتكال إنكودر يولد موجة جيبية، ولم أكن أتصور وجود مثل هذه النوعية، ذلك أنها تعتمد على الضوء، وهو إما موجود أو معدوم فكيف ستتولد تلك الموجة.

بحثت في الإنترنت فوجدته، وهو موجود بالصورة







لكنني ﻻ أعتقد أن السائل يقصد هذا.

أنا قمت بتصميم دارة استعملت فيها إنكودر خاص بالفأرة الخاصة بالكمبيوتر، وهو ليس أوبتكال، وإليك الداتاشيت الخاصة به إذا فكرت في استعماله بدلاً من الأوبتكال

وإليك الرابط لدارة استعملت فيها هذا الإنكودر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lMmEMuEjug


يوجد في المرفقات ملفين من مايكروتشيب ذاتها، والداتاشيت للإنكودر الخاص بالفأرة.

أرجو أن أكون قد أعطيتك ما يفيد.​


----------

